# pigeon bonding/relationships/aggression



## Hazel (Jul 8, 2020)

I have a dove and a racing pigeon that have paired up. I also have 4 youngsters ( the dove is the mother of all 4 and the racer is father of 2).

Stay with me...... complicated story I need advice on!

The dove and racer have 2 more squabs in a nest they are still feeding.
Now one of the 4 aforementioned youngsters recently fought with the racer to the point they were both very 'bloodied ' around the beak and head (probably looked worse than it was) I separated them as they are both very dominant birds and I was worried some serious damage may be done. Now though two of the remaining youngsters keep going into the aviary where racer and dove have their squabs, whilst mum and dad are off having a fly (they are all free to fly)....My questions are....

1. Should I be worried? Are the squabs in danger?......
2. Will the racer (dad) fight with the 2 other youngsters also?
3. Shall I let the first one (I removed) back to be free in the garden (he is 
currently in another aviary).
4. Will they sort out their 'pecking order' without interference?
5. If I rehome one or more of the youngsters to another area (my daughter 
lives 9 miles away and also has an aviary, and rescues wildlife...) will the 
bird be okay being rehomed and survive being a 'free bird' elsewhere 
when he was hatched and raised here?

I rescue and rehab wildlife and don't usually have these problems! I have many rescue pigeons, Wood, feral and doves that come as patients and are then released, I feed them all daily. The dove and racer are previous 'patients' who now live free but have a small aviary to roost in, the other youngsters have taken over a shed to roost in.

Ideally I want them all to get in and not fight! The youngsters have been hatched and raised here and know nothing else. I am guessing the male female ratio is heavy on the male side but I can't do much about that?
Usually my 'released' birds mix with the local feral population and all come into feed so I can monitor how they are all doing, but this little family group seem to stay aloof..... 

I hope someone is able to answer my questions please.......


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Why don't you rather get fake eggs to replace the real eggs? That way you won't have all these problems. Is it possible to close off the area where the squabs are? That way you will know they are safe. Only leave it open when the parents come back for feeding.

If you want to relocate some of them to your daugther, she should keep them in her aviary for a couple of weeks to get familiar with the area and then do a soft release. Would be nice if she can rather have a setup like yours where they can come back for sleeping and eating.


----------



## Hazel (Jul 8, 2020)

Hi marina

I have fake eggs plus I know how to relocate and all about soft release (I am a rescue and rehabber).... You haven't actually answered my questions.
I really need to understand pigeon psychology more as regards aggression etc....(see my questions).. I thought people on a site like this would understand their behaviour more? Thanks anyway


----------

